# how to open .sys files in XP ??



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

i have window XP home .i have downloaded legacy audio drivers from driverguide.com ..it is downloaded in .sys extension ..i searched on internet and found it can be open in only notepad or wordpad..but how can i download driver in my system if i open in wordpad or notepad....please tell me how to open this file. 



s3legacy.sys


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

I think with sys files its a case of putting rather than running the file. Also I wouldnt recommend downloading legacy drivers as they are unsupported, have you checked the manufacturers site for the driver?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

You have to install the driver through Device Manager or the Add Hardware wizard. 

That's where the driver is searched for and only SYS files will be accepted by the system.

But why do you Legacy Audio drivers?


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

i have installed window XP home in a system which had window 98 in it ..so when i tried to play any music files ..it shows error that i my sound card drivers are not good ..when i checked in device manager it shows i have legacy audio drivers in it ..so i tried to update it but i found nothing ..then i downloaded these drivers from driverguide.com ...but its .sys file and i dont know with which program i can open it and how can i use it later to bring back drivers ..any suggestion ???


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

What's your motherboard and sound card?


----------

